#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   chondropathia patellae bds. >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo liebes Team.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, diesbezüglich meiner Knie.
Mein Orthopäde hat nach den erstellten Röntgenbildern und meiner sympthomatik, die Diagnose ,,Chondropathia patellae bds.´´festgestellt. Nun möchte er noch einen Besuch von mir zum Mrt. 
Kann mir das einer vielleicht übersetzen? Zu dem stellte er noch fest, das meine Kniescheiben anatomisch gesehen zu klein sind.  
Viiiiieeelen Dank schon mal an Euch und noch einen schönen Tag. 
Grüße C.

----------


## josie

Hallo C!
Was möchtest Du übersetzt haben, die Chondropathie patellae, einen Befund vom MRT hast Du ja noch nicht.
Die Chondropathie patellae ist eine Knorpelerkrankung der Kniescheibe, hinter der Kniescheibe befindet sich Knorpel, der in diesem Fall betroffen ist.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo C., 
noch handelt es sich nur um eine Fragestellung für das anstehende MRT. Einer solchen Untersuchung geht üblicherweise immer eine Fragestellung voraus, die begründet, weshalb eine solche Untersuchung gemacht werden soll bzw. notwendig ist. (in diesem Fall: Fragestellung = Verdacht). 
Sicherlich stellt eine Patellahypoplasie (eine kleinere Kniescheibe) ein mögliches "Risiko" für eine Knorpelerkrankung dar. Hat aber letztendlich noch nichts zu sagen. 
Lass den Termin erst einmal kommen.. Wenn der Befund vorliegt, kann man dazu auch wesentlich mehr sagen. Alles andere wäre ohnehin nur Spekulation.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo liebes Team, 
danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wollte nur schon einmal vorab wissen, was dieser lateinische Begriff bedeutet. Sicher, erst nach dem Mrt kann man viel mehr sagen, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. 
Ich habe nur ein wenig bammel, das es mir wie meiner Mutter geht. Sie kann nämlich nicht mehr in die Hocke gehen oder in die Knie gehen. Was sie genuas hat, weiß ich allerdings leider nicht. Sie will nichts dazu sagen, was aber evtl. für mich hilfreich sein könnte. Vielleicht ist es ja was vererbbares!
Ich werde mich jedenfalls dann noch einmal melden, wenn ich mehr weiß. Danke noch mal und bis dahin schöne Tage. 
Gruß C.

----------


## josie

Hallo C!  

> Ich habe nur ein wenig bammel, das es mir wie meiner Mutter geht. Sie  kann nämlich nicht mehr in die Hocke gehen oder in die Knie gehen. Was  sie genuas hat, weiß ich allerdings leider nicht. Sie will nichts dazu  sagen, was aber evtl. für mich hilfreich sein könnte.

 Sprich deine Mutter einfach drauf an, sag ihr, daß Du dir Sorgen machst, daß Du das gleiche hast.
Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, daß es bei deiner Mutter eher degenerativ, also z.B. eine Arthrose bist und die Chondropath Patellae ist eine Erkrankung, die vorwiegend junge Frauen und Mädchen betrifft, deshalb solltest Du dir nicht soviel Sorgen machen, daß es dir wie deiner Mutter geht. 
Was in 40 J oder später ist, kann heute niemand sagen.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo josie, 
ich weiß nur, das mein Orthopäde meinte, das ich zu kleine Kniescheiben hätte und probleme deshalb vorprogrammiert wären. Sport meide ich im Moment deshalb auch, wobei ich mich ohne unwohl fühle, leider schmerzt es dann zu stark, das ich freiwillig aufhören muss. Am rechten Knie, spüre ich auch ein knubbel, dachte, das es evtl ein Knochensplitter sein könnte, denn den habe ich auch im Fuß. Auf dem Röntgenbild sieht man es nicht. Er meinte, das es vielleicht ein Blutfropf o.ä. sein könnte. Mein linker Fuß dagegen ist öfters ziemlich steif in den letzten Tagen und ich habe das Gefühl, das der kleine- und der vorletzte Zeh hin und wieder einschlafen!
Leider muss ich mich noch ein wenig auf die Mrt gedulden. So ist jedenfalls momentan der Stand.
Also bis dahin und noch schöne Tage. 
Lieben Gruß C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
ich würde gerne so lange, ein wenig die schmerzen lindern können, bis zu dem gesagten Termin. Welche Salbe könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen oder würde Kinesio Tape etwas bringen? 
Danke schööööööööööööööön 
Gruß C.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
ich würde eher zu Tabletten tendieren. Goldstandard ist derzeit Ibuprofen. Damit sollte sich das ganze sicherlich in einen erträglichen Rahmen bringen lassen. Ibuprofen 400mg können bis zu 6x am Tag eingenommen werden (2400mg). 
Kinesio-Tapes haben bisher noch keine nachgewiesene Wirkung. Von daher würde ich in diese Richtung nicht gehen. Da haben Analgetika einen sinnvolleren Effekt - zumal beim Tapen einiges mehr beachtet werden muss.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
danke, das werde ich wohl machen, denn im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, das es zunehmend an schmerzen stärker wird.
In einer Woche kann ich zum MRT gehen, klingt bestimmt blöd, aber ich zähle schon die Tage. 
Liebe Grüße C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
Mrt wurde gemacht, allerdings nur das eine Knie. Da wohl, nur je Quartal, wegen Abrechnung!
Befund habe ich leider noch nicht direkt, da Besprechung erst im neuen Jahr.
Der Radiologe rieb sich die Hände und meinte nur: ,,Ja, das könnten Haltungsschäden sein und die Bänder wären entzündet, mal sehen was wir da machen...``
Mehr weiß ich bis jetzt auch nicht. Lg C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, schöne Festtage gehabt? :-) 
Würde gerne wissen, da die Knie ja knacken, ob es von den entzündeten Bändern kommen könnte? Kann ich mir persönlich nicht gerade einen Reim darauf machen!!! 
Gruß C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen, hier nun der Befund der MRT beider Knie: 
linkes Knie:
Jägerhut-Dysplasie der Patella. Leichte lateral-Subluxationsstellung.Normal dicker Gelenkknorpel mit Signalinhomogenitäten,jedoch kein tief reichenden ulzerativen Veränderungen.
Die Patellaretinacula intakt.Ein Erguss im suprapatellaren Recessus nicht nachweisbar.Am inneren Patellarand Signalmehrung der distalen Quadrizepssehne.Das Li. patellare unauffällig.
Regelrechter Hoffa-Fettkörper.Außenmeniscus und Innenmeniscus intakt.
Beginnende Knorpelschädigung im äußeren Kniegelenkkompartiment mit Signalinhomogenitäten,jedoch ebenfalls keine ulzerativen Veränderungen.
Kollateralbänder unauffällig.Das hintere Kreuzband ebenfalls regelrecht.Das vordere Kreuzband leicht signal-gesteigert in Richtung tibialer Ansatz.
Dorsal keine Bakerzyste abzugrenzen.  
rechtes Knie:
Leichte Valgusfehlstellung.Patelladysplasie und Subluxationsstellung nach lateral.
Aktuell Knorpelschädigung Grad 1 bis fokal 2
Minimaler Kniegelenkerguss.Kapselbandapparat intakt.Leichte Hypoplasie der Pars intermedia und des Vorderhornes des Innenmeniscus.Femorotibial keine gröbere Knorpelveränderung nachzuweisen. Eine Bakerzyste ebenfalls nicht vorhanden. Hoffa-Fettkörper homogen.Ligamentum patellare normkalibrig und signalfrei.Quadrizepssehne nicht rupturiert.  
Brauche ein wenig unterstützung, kann man mir das hier jemand einfacher formulieren, danke Gruß C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Was bedeutet das nun...?
Gruß C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Habe wohl die Wahl zwischen Arthrose oder OP!
Glg C.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Wenn man einmal Arthrose hat, hat man diese immer oder besteht die Möglichkeit, das diese wieder ganz verschwinden kann? 
Gruß C.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Guten Tag, 
Arthrose ist nichts anderes, wie Gelenkverschleiß. Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Aber sie wird nicht ganz verschwinden. Man kann aber das Fortschreiten in Grenzen halten. Wenn es sich im Anfangsstadium befindet, ist eine ausreichende Bewegung ohne zu Belasten oder Meiden von Gelenkverletzungen sehr hilfreich. Umso weniger das betreffende Gelenk belastet wird, umso weniger Verschleiß hat man. 
Wenn es natürlich schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist und erhebliche Beschwerden aufweist, wird irgendwann eine Operation ebenfalls unumgänglich, in der dann das betroffene Gelenk gegen ein künstliches ausgetauscht wird. Aber die Therapie richtet sich immer nach dem Befund.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke, Herr Dr. Baumann, 
und was sagen Sie zum MRT Befund? 
Welche Sportarten sollte man meiden bzw. bevorzugen? 
Grüße C.

----------

